# Shetland tack



## funnyfarmnorth (Sep 30, 2012)

Any one know where I can get a Shetland show halter? The type with matching colored nose and brow bands. Thanks!


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 30, 2012)

Herronstack.com


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 4, 2012)

Ebay and Craigslist or maybe even Amazon =) Some new, some used.


----------

